# Alpine drop away rest?



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with the alpine drop away rests? I am thinking about switching from the whisker biscuit and the local shop has a left handed alpine drop away that i like just wanna know how it stacks up against some of the more expensive drop aways. (I am left handed).


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had nothing but problems with it. Wouldent get out of the way of fletchings . actually had to trim the arms to try and help with not hitting blazers vanes..If your shooting a duravane 3d vane you might be fine I went with ripcord on my rigs.. I will sell ya my old one if ya want it ...:wink::wink:


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

I had nothing but good luck with them. I think the key is to serve the cord into your cable. I used blazers,FOBs, and pretty much everything else and they has always worked for me.

I have now switched to Ripcord just because it holds the arrow when drawing back. Alpine has a piece to hold the arrow until the prongs raise but had contacts with it and my FOBs so I moved to using the Ripcord.

Cant bash a good product just wanted the arrow held during the draw.


----------



## alvey (Feb 9, 2009)

My alpine whisperflite match grade works fine. Use it with blazers too. Found it easy to tune, served into cable as well.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been using one for a few years now and it works great, clears my blazers just fine.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Have one on my wifes bow hers is connected to the cable slide and have had no problems.


----------



## solutions (Feb 4, 2007)

Use one of their dropaways and I love it!!!


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Got 2*

one on my tomkat and put one on my marquis. no problems at all on either set up. totally happy withem.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i have use one buddy uses one and my step father uses one and we havent had a problem with them yet great rest for the money


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

had one on my sons bow and my girlfriends bow and tried everything couldnt get it to clear blazer vanes.i got rid of both of them


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i love mine


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

No complaints here; works well with fobs. Alpine customer service is another reason I chose to go with the Whisperflite Matchgrade...unbeatable!


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

:thumbs_up

Have a goodun
G


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

It worked well for me with blazers and fobs... I am now using a NAP Sizzor only because it is a full containment fall away.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I shoot one with blazers, its okay, but I'm switching to Ripcord for the containment factor. But Ripcords are over double the cost of the Alpine rest.


----------

